# Vapeplicity - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (2/6/18)

*Vapeplicity Range of Coffee & Cappuccino*

Before I go further, I would like to explain who Vapeplicity is. The Vapeplicity range is made by a lady in the Gauteng area, called Liz, who DIYs the juice at home. I can hear the gasps of horror! What? No lab? No clean-room? Just a DIY at home? Stop gasping and remember that @KZOR, one of our registered vendors on the forum, also sells his DIYs, made at home.

These local juices caught my eye for two reasons. Firstly, the various coffee flavours and, secondly, the price of only R50 / 30ml. I’ve certainly never seen that before! For vapers on a tight budget, Vapeplicity is worth a try. Just bear in mind that you get what you pay for. Don’t expect a complex juice which has taken two years to create. 

Vapeplicity has various *flavours* on their menu. One can order that particular flavour as a stand-alone, or one can mix ‘n match flavours to create one of your choosing. When requesting a mix ‘n match, one needs to specify the percentage of each flavour. I chose equal parts of each. I love this idea of a mix ‘n match, as one has the opportunity to create something unique, instead of vaping the same juice which hundreds of others are doing.

For example, here are some which I ordered:
Coffee (stand-alone)
Amarula (stand-alone)
Double Chocolate (stand-alone)

I then ordered additional mix ‘n match bottles of:
Coffee and Amarula
Coffee and Double Chocolate

Note: It wasn't necessary for me to mix 'n match from the flavours which I had already ordered as stand-alones. I could have ordered mix 'n match only, from the various flavours on the menu.

Now for the reviews.

Purchased from: Vapeplicity
Price: R50 / 30ml 
Note: The above price remains the same whether a stand-alone bottle is ordered, or a mix ‘n match.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg at my request. 
One can choose the nic strength. 

Set-up for all testing:
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

The bottles are pretty and feminine.




but I don't like the stub-nose as it makes refilling a bit awkward.




I ordered a few different juices and I will divide them into the following categories:
Good 
OK 
Not good 

I will also state whether it was ordered as a stand-alone, or if I created a mix ‘n match.

*GOOD:*

*Coffee* (stand-alone)
The coffee is really good! It’s a no-frills coffee with a strongish, dark-roast flavour. It reminds me of Top Q, but Vapeplicity's Coffee is a bit sweeter than Top Q's.

*Coffee & Amarula (my mix ‘n match)*
I liked this one. I wouldn’t say that I could taste Amurula as such, but there’s definitely something there that gives the coffee a bit of kick. 

Would I buy the above two again: Yes, particularly the Coffee!


*OK*

*Coffee Shake (stand-alone)*
The coffee flavour needs to be stronger.

*Coffee & Double Chocolate (my mix ‘n match)
Coffee & Double Chocolate & Irish Cream (my mix ‘n match)*
With both of these, I could taste the chocolate, which was "nice" for want of a better word, but nothing to drool over. However, the coffee flavour was completely lost. If I were to re-order these, I would change the ratio to a greater percentage of coffee.

*NOT GOOD*

*Cappuccino (stand-alone)
Cappucino Milkshake (stand-alone)
Café Bomb (Coffee and condensed Milk)*
The above three had such weak flavours that I really can’t say anything about them.

*Cascara (Coffee and Cherry) (stand-alone*)
This tasted like medicine to me and I don’t know why I ordered it, because I’ve experienced that before with cherry flavour (another brand, not Vapeplicity).

This was an interesting experience and I enjoyed the mixing 'n matching! It was also a pleasure dealing with Liz and I hope to do so again in the future.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/18)

Thanks for that @Hooked 
I enjoyed reading it and it was informative
R50 for 30ml, wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

